# تركيبة مزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز



## فتحى الفرماوى (28 أكتوبر 2010)

انا عملت تركيبة تزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز من المواد الآتية :

صودا قشور _ مونو ايثانول أمين _ حمض فسفوريك

عملت مقدار 200 كيلو 

1_ أول حاجة ملئت البرميل لحد 100 كيلو ماء 
2_ ثم أضفت 40 كيلو صودا القشور وتم التقليب جيدا 
3_ تركت البرميل لثانى يوم حتى يبرد تماما 
4_ ثم أضفت 6كيلو المونو ايثانول امين مع التقليب 
5_ ثم أضفت 4 كيلو حمض الفسفوريك مع التقليب 


وكانت النتيجة تانى يوم ان لقيت التركيبة فى الآخر متماسكة فى بعضها مش سائلة وعاملة زى شكل حبيبات زجاجية صغيرة متماسكة فى بعض 

بس هو بيزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز كويس بس ايه اللى حوله من سائل الى هذا الشكل اللى وصفته لكم 

ارجوا أن تدلونى على أخطاء هذه التركيبة ؟

أرجوا من كل الأعضاء المشاركة


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (31 أكتوبر 2010)

أرجوا الرد للأهمية


----------



## إبراهيم غانم (1 نوفمبر 2010)

*مزيل دهون و منظف أفران (سائل)*


*يعبأ في زجاجت بخاخ مثل بخاخ ملمع الزجاج*


*بس تكون بلاستيك معتم (ألوان)*​
*صودا كاوية: 20 : 25 كجم*
*صودا أش: 5 : 10 كجم*
*تراي إيثانول أمين: 3 : 5 كجم*
*استكمال الحجم: 100 كجم ماء*

*طريقة الاستخدام**:*
*رج قبل الإستخدام....*
*يرش رزاز بخاخ على الأسطح المراد تنظيفها ثم يترك من 10 : 15 دقيقة قم يمسح السطح و يشطف جيداً بالماء*


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (22 نوفمبر 2010)

انا عملت تركيبة تزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز من المواد الآتية :

صودا قشور _ مونو ايثانول أمين _ حمض فسفوريك

عملت مقدار 200 كيلو 

1_ أول حاجة ملئت البرميل لحد 100 كيلو ماء 
2_ ثم أضفت 40 كيلو صودا القشور وتم التقليب جيدا 
3_ تركت البرميل لثانى يوم حتى يبرد تماما 
4_ ثم أضفت 6كيلو المونو ايثانول امين مع التقليب 
5_ ثم أضفت 4 كيلو حمض الفسفوريك مع التقليب 


وكانت النتيجة تانى يوم ان لقيت التركيبة فى الآخر متماسكة فى بعضها مش سائلة وعاملة زى شكل حبيبات زجاجية صغيرة متماسكة فى بعض 

بس هو بيزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز كويس بس ايه اللى حوله من سائل الى هذا الشكل اللى وصفته لكم 

ارجوا أن تدلونى على أخطاء هذه التركيبة ؟ وماهى الخواص الكيميائية لكل مادة من هذه المواد المذكورة ؟ 

أرجوا من كل الأعضاء المشاركة واعطائى الرآى


----------



## أمين نصار (7 ديسمبر 2010)

كل عام وأنتم بخير بمناسبة العام الهجرى الجديد ,,,,,,,,,,,


----------



## فتحى الفرماوى (16 يناير 2011)

إبراهيم غانم قال:


> *مزيل دهون و منظف أفران (سائل)*​
> 
> 
> *يعبأ في زجاجت بخاخ مثل بخاخ ملمع الزجاج*​
> ...


 


​ 
التركيبة اللى حضرتك ذكرتها 

ممكن اعرف من حضرتك كيفية الوضع بمعنى ايه من هذه المواد يوضع اولا ؟ ما هى المادة اللتى توضع اولا فى البرميل ؟ هل توضع هذه المواد المذكورة كلها ورا بعض من غير ما أدوبها فى الماء وبعدين اكمل باقى البرميل بالماء وبعدين أقلبهم على بعض ؟ ولا بدوب كل مادة فى الماء على حدة خارجيا كل مادة على حدة ؟ 

ارجوا من حضرتك شرح طريقة تحضير التركيبة بالتفصيل ؟ 


وجزاك الله خيرا


----------



## رامي الزيني (4 مارس 2011)

متابع باهتمام


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

الف شكر وبارك الله فيكم


----------



## م باسل وردان (5 أغسطس 2011)

بس حبيت اسال 
مالها اثار الضارة مثل التاكل واثار عاليدين اوهيك شي؟


----------



## رايان المحبة (6 فبراير 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## ahmad-alwaish (11 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله كل خير


----------



## NASR-EG (12 يوليو 2013)

جزاك الله خير


----------



## abdesselam19 (23 يوليو 2013)

مشكور اخي الكريم


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ممتازة


----------



## البروفيسورطه جاويش (10 ديسمبر 2014)

ما راي حضرتكم في hcl كمنظف قوي


----------



## احمد عثمان 59 (11 ديسمبر 2014)

فتحى الفرماوى قال:


> انا عملت تركيبة تزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز من المواد الآتية : صودا قشور _ مونو ايثانول أمين _ حمض فسفوريك عملت مقدار 200 كيلو 1_ أول حاجة ملئت البرميل لحد 100 كيلو ماء 2_ ثم أضفت 40 كيلو صودا القشور وتم التقليب جيدا 3_ تركت البرميل لثانى يوم حتى يبرد تماما 4_ ثم أضفت 6كيلو المونو ايثانول امين مع التقليب 5_ ثم أضفت 4 كيلو حمض الفسفوريك مع التقليب وكانت النتيجة تانى يوم ان لقيت التركيبة فى الآخر متماسكة فى بعضها مش سائلة وعاملة زى شكل حبيبات زجاجية صغيرة متماسكة فى بعض بس هو بيزيل شحوم ودهون البوتاجاز كويس بس ايه اللى حوله من سائل الى هذا الشكل اللى وصفته لكم ارجوا أن تدلونى على أخطاء هذه التركيبة ؟ أرجوا من كل الأعضاء المشاركة


الاخ العزيز /فتحي السلام عليكم و رحمة الله و بركاتهرغم انني غير متخصص و لكن طبقا لمعلوماتي فانت اضفت قاعده و هي هيدروكسيد الصوديوم الي حمض الفوسفوريك فتكون عندك ملح فوسفات الصوديوم اما عن التنظيف فهو ناتج من هيدروكسيد الصوديومالذي يتفاعل مع الدهون مكون عملية التصبن و لكن اعتقد انها سيكون لها تاثير علي اليدين لان الصودا الكاويه ذات تاثير ضار للجلدو ان كنت مهتم بالمنظفات للبوتاجازات فهناك تركيبه لاخ فاضل تتكون من كيروسين و سيموسول و اعتقد انها ممتازه حيث ان الكيروسين مذيب قوي و كذلك السيموسول مذيب قوي و ليس لهما تاثير ضار علي الجلدوفقك الله و سدد خطاك


----------



## ابو روفيدا (27 أبريل 2015)

جزاكم الله خيرا افيدونا​


----------

